# Brak internetu podzczas instalacji gentoo

## monikaQ

Chcę spróbować pracy na Gentoo ,inne dystrybucje mnie trochę rozczarowany tak jak np:  Ubuntu. Mój problem polega na tym że podczas instalacji systemu ,gentoo nie widzi internetu ,lub nie mam czegoś skonfigurowane.Posiadam router ADSL .Internet mam od Neostrady.Poniżej daje zdjęcie  z instalacji.

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/a07b56749351cd8b.html

----------

## gexcite

zapodaj  *Quote:*   

> ifconfig -a

 

i zależnie od tego jakie interfejsy ethXX się wyświetlą *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.ethXX start

 

Za XX wstaw wartości takie jak się pokazały po ifconfig -a

----------

## womperm

Najprościej 

```
dhcpcd eth0
```

Oczywiście dla pierwszej karty sieciowej (ifconfig -a)

----------

## monikaQ

ifconfig -a

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/3c3a02a8bfe1e44c.html

/etc/init.d/net.ethXX start

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/4cff2842aecbe40e.html

----------

## gexcite

ma być: *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 

Zabrakło u Ciebie ukośnika między init.d a net.eth0

----------

## monikaQ

podaje poniżej wyniki różnych komend:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/0d206cc51a22af4c.html

----------

## gexcite

Heh, brak skryptu. Zapomniałem, że te nowe wersje nie mają net.eth0

Zrób tak:

 *Quote:*   

> cd /etc/init.d
> 
> ln -s net.lo net.eth0
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 

Na koniec pokaż wynik

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig -a
> 
> route -n
> 
> 

 

----------

## monikaQ

wyniki  poleceń:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/47dd24bb497f773c.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/f054aa8bff342a84.html

----------

## gexcite

Polecenia wykonuj dokładnie. Robisz literówki. Popatrz uważnie na screeny. Przykładowo, podczas tworzenia linku wpisujesz net.eht0 zamiast net.eth0

----------

## monikaQ

Dziękuję za korektę , teraz wszystko gra.

----------

